# 46th Florida Rail Fair show at the Volusia County fairgrounds



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

This weekend. Anyone going? I will check it out on Saturday morning.
46th Florida Rail Fair
Saturday & Sunday, January 11 & 12, 2014
Volusia County Fairgrounds
DeLand, FL


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike 

Chilli Charlie and I will be there. I'll be wearing my Blue Rock Island shirt. 

Plan to be sitting outside waiting for the doors to open at 9am. Saturday. 

I have $1.00 off cards if you don't have one. 

Randy


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Randy 

I'll Look for ya, not sure I'll be there before the doors open though! 

I printed the $1 off card from the website, thanks for the offer. 

Mike


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

sounds good


----------



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

I am a dealer there so I look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dpotp on 08 Jan 2014 06:20 PM 
I am a dealer there so I look forward to seeing you all there.




Cool, what are you selling?


----------



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

Lot of N scale this trip. HO and some G


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

I will have on a blue Treasure Coast Model Railroad Club shirt hope to see all. 

Chillicharlie


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

See all y'all there! 

I haven't picked out my wardrobe yet, LOL!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well get busy Mike


----------



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

I'll be set up at the end of the isle next to the G scale layout.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

post some photos guys, thanks


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Marty, but Charlie and I didn't take a single pic. 

Hopefully Mike took pics


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Well I was there from about 9:30 to 2:30 Saturday morning went in all three buildings and sorry I couldn't find any of you! I Think I only took one photo of a bar (tavern) on an On30 layout. I will post it in Facebook and then I can paste it here.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

The only photo I took at the show, LOL! It was on an On30 club layout. There were quite a few other cool scenes I wish I would have photographed.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a great looking building. I really like the sidewalk the builder has the building sitting on. So many great looking buildings that I have seen, just look like they are sitting on rocks. If this was on the really large layout that was to the left when you walk into the room, Charlie and I both said it had to be the biggest modular layout we had ever seen. They were still getting it up and running when we were there so we didn't get to see the locos running.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah it was on the left in the room to the left of the Florida Garden Railway Society layout. It was the biggest club layout there. I musta just missed you guys. When I got there it wasn't running yet, but they started it up while I was there. It had some really cool Florida scenes, manatees, glass bottom boat, and lots of gators!


----------

